# I've got a pleasant surprise!



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Guess who it is! I've been pretty busy lately, but I thought I'd share some good news. Anyone who hasn't been here for the last half a year won't understand the good news, but either way you get to see my fids!
This obviously isn't their actual cage. They are just in here temporarily for the move. This is all after a bath too, so please excuse the soaking wet cuteness!

















































































































SOOO they are all back.. well most of them at leas (miss you JP). They all are in one piece except Chikee is missing his tail. It will grow back now that they are home.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so glad they are all back with you!!! It's refreshing to have them home isn't it? And they are so cute to boot!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Cheryl, this is the BEST news I've read for in a couple of days!! 

I'm SO happy for you having your babies back, you must be over the moon right now, I know how much you really missed them!  I bet you want to be with them all the time since their homecoming!

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Where those babies were earlier?
Anyway i love their mutations and look like some tiels of mine.
They are beautiful and you are very lucky to have them all.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

aww those pictures make me "bird clucky" lol, does that even exist?:blush:


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

So nice to hear they're home with you.  They're cuties.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so pleased for you they look lovely


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all really pretty  Iam so happy for you that they are home now


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry I haven't responded in a while! I have had no internet at the new place and I don't get it until Friday *grumbles*. I keep calling to see if anyone else has canceled their installation appointment, but I guess everyone is just as anxious as me to get it. 
nikol_witch- If you look at my much earlier posts there was this whole issue about me being at school and unable to take my birds. My mom then cared for them, but she was then diagnosed with pigeon breeder's lung and was hospitalized. She is permanently allergic to birds now. In a matter of a couple days I needed to find someone to watch my birds until I got my own place. I found this woman that was fairly close and I thought she was perfect, but there were so many issues.. I KNOW for a fact her kids taunted my birds. When I walked in I caught a kid CLIMBING on their cage. The younger kid (who apparently let one of my favorite birds out..who is still missing) was yelling at the other one to "get down, the lady is coming!!". I was shocked. I just wanted my birds out of there.. There were many other problems that I'm just not going to mention here at the moment, but if you use your imagination maybe you can think of some bad things. I might talk about it more when I get my internet. 

I have re-homed a pair of my moms birds to a good friend of mine's mother (Pumpkin and Tea). She is giving me a pair of male zebra finches too haha. I'm also trying to rehome my mom's other two bird's "sweetie" (now named Speed by my boyfriend) and Tucker. I might keep one of the boys.. BUT I want a tamer baby or two... and I'll lead that to even more good news if you look at the "Breeding" forum in a bit.


----------

